
A failed dating experiment – Responsiveness Sort - mikeokc
https://tech.okcupid.com/a-failed-dating-experiment/
======
greggarious
I wonder if they ran any "experiments" (user research) before requiring real
names?

[https://gizmodo.com/okcupids-new-real-name-policy-is-
dumb-18...](https://gizmodo.com/okcupids-new-real-name-policy-is-
dumb-1821535975)

I deleted my account after that fiaso

~~~
icedchai
You know you can just enter a fake name, right?

~~~
eurticket
great ice breaker, so why do you have a fake name on here—what are you trying
to hide?

~~~
icedchai
If your name is "Ask Me Later", it's pretty obvious.

------
somehnreader
So many charts and such a boring conclusion.

Why is the male attractiveness axis flipped in that big blue box? Why is it
not mentioned that the turquoise area stretches only on one axis and not the
other? Does that mean that super attractive women are more likely to engage
with less attractive men than the other way around? I struggle to understand
the chart.

Their old data posts (pre-acquisition) were exciting and captivating like
short novels with few, but very clear charts. This made me pity professors at
uni that have to read uninspired papers and theses at the end of the semester.
Sorry.

------
nasalgoat
This link is a 404 now.

------
personjerry
Their network seems to literally be on fire

------
ggambetta
> Our network is literally on fire

I'd bet it isn't.

